# Reputable Bearded Dragon breeders?



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Firstly, Hi all! 

After a long absence from the forums I am making a gentle return, I use to browse regularly during the period i owned my first reptile, a leopard gecko. Since then I have moved onto owning snakes and now have a corn, milk & hognose.

Anyway, I have recently taken interest in owning a lizard again and have began doing my research into bearded dragons but have come up trumps in finding breeders online! I don't particularly like buying from pet shops unless the animals are fresh in as i find conditions for lizards aren't usually up to scratch (aware however their homing is only designed to be 'temporary').

Would love it if someone could point me in the right direction to look for buying a wonderful dragon, thanks alot! 

: victory:


----------



## Rottalma (Dec 20, 2012)

As much as preloved is full of bad people, there are a few gems out there, search for anyone local, if you find one you can always walk away if they don't seem to have the skills and passion required to fit the bill.


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Cheers for that, will take a look. To my surprise I had a quick browse in pets at home and despite the ''fact'' that they are terrible with reptiles they seemed to have really upped there game. The setups were adequate and they had some lovely animals in, including a pair of lovely dragons!


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Pets at home may not have the greatest reputation, but you sometimes see some lovely beardies in there. They appear to buy in bulk, irrespective of morph and sell them all at the same price. They're probably on the expensive side if you get a normal, but great if you can pick up something a bit different.


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

They had them at £49, no price difference between adults and babies however.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Where Dragons Dwell


----------



## legallyblonde (May 13, 2013)

Try adoptions... I see so many people who don't have a clue with reptiles and can't be bothered to learn. Check the ads out on here or on other sites.

Pets at home...hah they don't get it... they advise people to use sand and feed them parsley all the time AND fully grown adult locusts to baby beardies! I corrected them to some newbie owner but god knows how many people listen. :censor: idiot shop sometimes. Their stock of food and equipment is rubbish too.


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! 

@Bradleybradleyc They have some stunning animals available, however out of my price range (for the time been).

@legallyblonde I'm hearing/seeing many mixed views on [email protected], i have 3 local to me, 1 is rather good, another 'acceptable' and the other is terrible. And that's just within a 5 mile radius of my home, so it is clear to see it really is store specific in regards to how well they keep them :/ Also i see many adult dragons kept on sand, although after reading i'm aware it's a little debated on how suitable it is. 

I've currently got vinyl 'slate' effect tiles as substrate and considering getting play sand to lay on top (mainly to aid soaking up poop's). Just getting everything in place for when the dragon moves in!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Josh 

There is NOTHING wrong with sand mate, for younger beardies it is advised to keep them on Lino, tiles newspaper etc, (non loose substrate). People worry wayyy to much about impaction, it's not as common as what people seem to think. Once beardies are older and have got their aim with live food I don't see the problem, a lot of people use sand and I am one of them who has never had a problem.

Just don't buy calcium sand, Playsand is what you would want (argos £2.99 for 15Kilo) all you need to do is "dry it out"- get rid of the mosture. In the oven on a low heat on baking trays, or as its summer and what I have recently done leave it in the sun ! 

With tiles you want to grout between them, as you may or may not know a beardies poo STINKS, over time the smell will seep in the tiles and give you a horrible smelling viv.

There are a fair few good breeders on here, I had a clutch laid last night, but 60 odd days to incubate then I keep them for 6 weeks to make sure they are healthy and well started.


----------



## mxjay (Feb 17, 2013)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Where Dragons Dwell


 
Second that, have two from there. :2thumb:


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

@Bradleybradleyc
I'm considering taking the vinyl tiles out, i previously used vinyl tiles with my leopard gecko and they were great. However after heating the enclosure the heat is causing the adhesive to soften and the tiles lift  

I'm thinking if I leave them down and put sand over it should stop the heat getting to them. Next option is removing them and painstakingly removing the adhesive with solvent which will stink for days


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

JoshN said:


> @Bradleybradleyc
> I'm considering taking the vinyl tiles out, i previously used vinyl tiles with my leopard gecko and they were great. However after heating the enclosure the heat is causing the adhesive to soften and the tiles lift
> 
> I'm thinking if I leave them down and put sand over it should stop the heat getting to them. Next option is removing them and painstakingly removing the adhesive with solvent which will stink for days


adhisive you say... Out they come mate and any residu that's left, I thought they just normal tiles you were talking about, the adhesive fumes "could" kill you dragon. If you doing to use tiles get one that you slap on the bathroom wall/floor. Try to get ones that have a bit of a "surface" on them. Too smooth and it will cause your Beardie trouble moving about.


----------



## legallyblonde (May 13, 2013)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Josh
> 
> There is NOTHING wrong with sand mate, for younger beardies it is advised to keep them on Lino, tiles newspaper etc, (non loose substrate). People worry wayyy to much about impaction, it's not as common as what people seem to think. Once beardies are older and have got their aim with live food I don't see the problem, a lot of people use sand and I am one of them who has never had a problem.
> 
> ...


I am not trying to be argumentative but I just don't see why you'd take the risk with loose substrate; yes their aim gets better but, and especially if you feed hoppers, they do miss even as adults. I take that a lot of people don't have a problem I just don't understand why people would risk it. 

Poo stinks on everything :2thumb:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Just to put things into perspective here and not being argumentative at all. I have lost an adult beardie to impaction on play sand which is why I took sand out of all my adult vivs and put them onto lino or floor tiles. I would never ever advise sand in a beardie viv but, that's my own personal view considering I lost one of my favourite beardies to impaction and it all happened really quickly too there was no time to try and save her.

Liz


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

legallyblonde said:


> I am not trying to be argumentative but I just don't see why you'd take the risk with loose substrate; yes their aim gets better but, and especially if you feed hoppers, they do miss even as adults. I take that a lot of people don't have a problem I just don't understand why people would risk it.
> 
> Poo stinks on everything :2thumb:


A question is always welcomed, of course they can occasionally miss as adults, but the the tiny amount they would "eat" is not enought to cause impaction. I like many others I like to give my reptiles as near to natural set-ups. I use sand, rocks etc. 

Of course if your Beardie is just eating sand it has to go! Sand is not the most sanitary substrate there is' ok you can pick up the poo but not the "juices" etc.

Substrate (sand in particular) will always be a big debate, some use it others don't, personal choice.

Can I ask you a question ? Without being rude- I have seen your threads about your beardies and would like to know if you have the cohabiting ? If so why ? As I don't agree with this at all.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

AuntyLizard said:


> Just to put things into perspective here and not being argumentative at all. I have lost an adult beardie to impaction on play sand which is why I took sand out of all my adult vivs and put them onto lino or floor tiles. I would never ever advise sand in a beardie viv but, that's my own personal view considering I lost one of my favourite beardies to impaction and it all happened really quickly too there was no time to try and save her.
> 
> Liz


I am sorry to hear your experiance with sand.


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> adhisive you say... Out they come mate and any residu that's left, I thought they just normal tiles you were talking about, the adhesive fumes "could" kill you dragon. If you doing to use tiles get one that you slap on the bathroom wall/floor. Try to get ones that have a bit of a "surface" on them. Too smooth and it will cause your Beardie trouble moving about.


It's only adhesive in the form of peel off and stick down, there are no fumes at all, more like a strong selotape. They are slate effect and have a roughness to them (if you run your nails over they catch).

Couple of quick snaps here to show you what I mean. :2thumb:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

JoshN said:


> It's only adhesive in the form of peel off and stick down, there are no fumes at all, more like a strong selotape. They are slate effect and have a roughness to them (if you run your nails over they catch).
> 
> Couple of quick snaps here to show you what I mean. :2thumb:
> 
> ...


I wouldn't chance it mate, as you said the tiles are already Goin "floppy" under the temps required


----------

